# Room treatment advice



## Schumannz (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi...this is my first post here. I need some advice on the listening room i just prepared. I have installed custom made (there is no importer for commercial acoustic solutions here) Bass Traps on the four corners and a cloud in the ceiling. My room is 12'x13'x9'. Made the bass traps with wooden frame and glasswool (didnt find rockwool). My question is, should i close the Basstraps and any other absorption's with plywood (banck and front) or should it be only wrapped with cloth? :dontknow:

Thanks


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Don't close the backs. Leave them open and cover with cloth! ;-)


----------



## Schumannz (Aug 12, 2012)

27dnast said:


> Don't close the backs. Leave them open and cover with cloth! ;-)


Thanks a lot!! Is there any particular type of cloth suggested? :help:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, you want it to be as acoustically transparent as possible. A good way to test this is the try talking through or blowing through the fabric. You want it to have no resistance. muslin is very popular, but it only comes in whites and a tan. I found a lightweight quilting fabric at JoAnne Fabrics that was only a tad heavier than muslin.... But also comes 72 or 76 inches wide... And in a lot of colors. Not to mention it's cheap! ;-)

Be careful when working with the insulation - it releases tons of tiny fibers - mask, gloves, etc, are necessary.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

^^* ignore the last... I see you've already built them! ;-)


----------

